# Fangplätze seltener Fisch



## TheGhost259 (7. August 2009)

Guten Abend, 
ich bin ein begeisterter Angler in Hdro und ich möchte hier nun eine Frage stellen, die mich schon länger quält.
Und zwar ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen dieser seltenen Fische gefangen  die als Trophäen ausgestopft werden können.Was vielleicht daran liegt das ich immer an der selben Stelle angle...

Nun meine Frage kann man bestimmte Fische nur in BESTIMMEN GEWÄSSERN finden?Zum Beispiel einen Stör nur in einem besonderen See, oder wird das ganze von dem Angelskill gesteuert zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich andere Fische fangen kann?Es gibt doch bestimmt andere Fische in den ganzen verschiedenen Gewässern oder nicht?

Denn bei den Tier Trophäen ist auch vorgegeben wo man sie findet, beispiel ein Schwarzbär der nur von Bären in Bree fallen gelassen wird, oder einem Barghest aus Fornost...ich hoffe da kann mir irgendjemand helfen!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## alwaro (7. August 2009)

hi,
meines wissens kann man die meisten fische in jedem gewässer angeln. mir ist nur bekannt, dass man bei festen bestimmte fsiche in bestimmten gewässern fsichen kann.
ich habe nur das gefühl, dass solche trophäen eher erbeutet werden können, wenn man köder benutzt. so haben sich schon oft fische für tröphen an meiner anglel weider gefunden.
ich habe meinen angel-skill erst bei ca 70 und habe es noch nicht wirklich nach deiner these getestet, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass der eig. eagl sein sollte.
vg


----------



## TheGhost259 (8. August 2009)

Verstehe, vielleicht können wir hier ja noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören oder etwas von jemanden der etwas genaueres weiß..

/push


----------



## Gocu (9. August 2009)

Also es stimmt, mit den Köder hat man eine bessere Chance seltenere Fische zu fangen (Wofür sollen sie auch sonst gut sein?). Ob man außerhalb der Festzeiten bestimmte Fische an bestimmten Orten fangen kann glaube ich weniger. Als Buch 13 kam wurde gesagt das man in allen Gewässern Mittelerdes die selben Fische fangen kann.

Natürlich kann es auch sein das Turbine es geändert hat, aber davon habe ich nichts gelesen.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

es gibt tatsächlich bestimmte Fischarten die man nur in bestimmten Berreichen Angeln kann. Dabei handelt es sich um Störe, Forellen und Springbarsche. Dies sind BDT Quests für die man einen Titel und eine Tolle-Trophäe bekommt. 
Man muss insgesamt glaub ich 9 oder 10 verschiedene Fische einer Gattung fangen, du findest jeweils 2-3 Fische einer Gattung in einem bestimmten Leverlbereich. Es ist dabei Wurscht an welchen Gewässer du Angelst (du kannst z.B. In Hobbingen an der Mühle oder am Fluss vor Westbree die gleichen Fische fangen.) Aber WARNUNG!! extremes Frustpotential, ich glaube ich hab gute 3-4 Stunden nur mit Angeln verbracht und hab bisher nur den Stör-Meister gemacht. Es kann sein das du in 10 Minuten 2 verschiedene Fische fängst oder ne Stunde lang garkeine, da der Dropp zufall ist. (Ich hab meine Fische in Hobbingen (Stufe1), bei der Feste Guruth (Stufe2), Evedim (Stufe3) und in Angmar in dem Tümpel der in der höhle des Rats des Nordens ist (Stufe 4) gefangen. 

Es gibt im Netz aber noch bessere Infos, wenn du des Englische mächtig bist, schau bei LotroWiki oder im Lorebook unter Fishing deeds nach.

Hoffe konnte dir ein biserl helfen und Petri Heil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Ist mir grad noch eingefallen, die Fische net im AH kaufen, das ist nur Nepp, DU must sie fangen, danach brauchst du Sie nimmer im Inventar habe. Mich hat die Erfahrung 400 Silber gekostet. :/


----------

